# Kurzfristige/spontane Termine im LMB außerhalb der etablierten Termine



## ralf (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo liebe BikerInnen,

um die etablierten Threads nicht für eigene Terminwerbung zu missbrauchen, habe ich mich entschlossen, hier einen eigenen aufzumachen. 
Jeder der eine Tour außerhalb der etablierten Fixtermine anbieten möchte, kann das hier bewerben.

Das Prozedere sollte folgendermaßen aussehen:
-	Termin ins LMB einstellen.
-	Hier den Termin zusätzlich bekannt machen.

So hat dann die entsprechende Zielgruppe immer sofort einen Überblick was zusätzlich angeboten wird. Schließlich steht der Thread dann oben. Die Chancen kurzfristig Mitfahrer/Innen zu finden steigen.
Aus Fairnessgründen sollten allerdings möglicht keine Konkurrenztermine zu den etablierten Terminen angeboten werden, natürlich bezogen auf die Region in der die Tour geplant ist.  

Wer einen regelmäßigen Termin initiieren möchte ist hier falsch. Ausschließlich sollten spontane Termine angeboten werden, die keinesfalls einen Regelmäßigkeitcharakter haben.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## ralf (2. Oktober 2006)

Moin moin zusammen,

dann biete ich hier meinen ersten Termin für heute Abend 19:00 h im KF an.  

Näheres in der Ausschreibung.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

gute Idee. 

Ich habe Deinen Thread bei Terminen im Register eingetragen.

Viel Spass.

VG Martin


----------



## ralf (2. Oktober 2006)

So,

hier nun ein kurzer Bericht zur heutigen Spontantour:

Es trafen sich:
- Uwe @easy1971
- Jörg @joscho
- Jens @ultra2de

und ich, Ralf @ralf als Guide.

Uwe kannte ich bereits. Jörg und Jens waren zwei neue Gesichter, die natürlich ordentlich bearbeitet wurden an Montanas Mittwochsrunde teilzunehmen.  

Es ging los und wir spulten uns auf Forstwegen von Norden an den Tütberg heran. Natürlich wurden einige nette kleine Trails eingebaut - nichts wirklich Spektakuläres. Uwe hat so richtig zugelegt und ist nun bergauf gar nicht mehr langsam ...   
Auf dem Tütberg stiegen wir dann in den verwinkelten Downhill bis zu den Röhren ein. Alle waren begeistert. Der anschließende Uphill entschädigte dann für die Begeisterung.  
Alles wurde jedoch gelassen aufgenommen. 
Von Forsbach aus haben wir uns dann eigentlich nur noch auf Trails bewegt, übers Wassertretbecken bis hin zum Parkplatz.

Danke für die nette Begleitung. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht, auch wenn, so habe ich es interpretiert, der Begriff "easy going nightride" offenbar andere Erwartungen geweckt hat.   Ich denke noch drüber nach ...  
Uwes Mirage-Steckerprobleme waren auch irgendwie dann kein Problem mehr.   Die Lösung heißt wohl Umtausch ... 

Daten:
~ 30 Km
~ 407 Hm
~ AVS 15 Km/h
~ Dauer gut zwei Stunden

Bis zur nächsten Spontantour, es war nett mit euch!  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
wer Lust hat mal mit mir eine Tour zwischen 30-60km mitzufahren kann sich per PM an mich wenden.
Wer Wünsche zu einer bestimmten Strecke hat kann es ja dazuschreiben.
Ansonsten stimmen wir uns bei Beginn ab.

Ich fahre oft Samstags Nachmittags / So. Vor-/Nachmittags in meinem Heimatrevier zwischen Schildgen / Altenberg und Wermelskirchen / Dhünntalsperre.
Tempo eher langsam. 3-4Stunden.
Den Schwierigkeitsgrad passe ich den MitfahrerInnen an.
Auf einen Tourbericht im Forum werdet ihr verzichten müssen.
ATB/Trekking-Touren in Köln und Lev. sind auch möglich.
Ach ja, ich fahre nur wenn es nicht regnet und es wärmer als Minus (-)5°C ist. Sehr gerne auch bei Schnee.


----------



## joscho (3. Oktober 2006)

Hi Ralf & Andere,

es war meine erste Tour dieser Art - fahre ja generell noch nicht so lang, und es hat riesigen Spass gemacht. Nette Leute in einer netten Umgebung, die Ralf auch jederzeit sicher im Griff hatte. 
Uwes Lichtprobleme konnten wir durch angepasste Fahrweise, -reihenfolge und etwas Glück ausgleichen  Aber Umtausch erscheint sinnvoll. Da diese Tour als "deutlich einfacher als Mittwochs" angepriesen wurde, muss ich über Mittwoch echt noch mal nachdenken  Es ging hier und da schon deutlich an meine Leistungsgrenze. Trotzdem oder gerade deswegen vielen Dank an Ralf, Uwe und Jens.

ciao...
joscho


----------



## ultra2 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ralf,
hallo Mitfahrer,

ich kann mich nur meinen Vorredner/-schreiber anschliessen. Nette Mitfahrer, souveräner Guide und zumeist völlig unbekanntes Terrain. Was will man mehr. Die Tour war wohl doch nicht ganz unter dem Leistungsniveau der
"Mittwochs Wellness-Tour" wie versprochen. Ich fand es trotzdem gut. Hier hat sich dann doch mein "hartes" Training,  im Salzkammergut ausgezahlt 
Ich wußte ja, dass der Tag X irgendwann kommen würde  Also nochmals vielen Dank an Ralf und den Mitfahrern Jörg und Uwe für die angenehme Tour.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Oktober 2006)

Jemand Lust auf eine Tour jetzt ab ca. 13:00 Uhr? Treffpunkt irgendwo in Bensberg/Refrath? Kontaktaufnahme mobil 0173-5761038.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## sibby08 (3. Oktober 2006)

Für alle kurzentschlossene und Langschläfer:

Heute Nachmittag um 14:00 Uhr 3-Täler-Tour 
Wer mitfahren möchte bitte hier eintragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3302

Wir sehen uns an der Sieglinde

Sibby


----------



## easy1971 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Biker, nach unserer Tour mit Ralf am Montag durch den Königsforst bin ich richtig heiß auf Biken geworden    
Da ich Guidos-Tour vor wenigen Std. leider passen mußte, weil ich nicht durch den Verkehr gekommen bin.  

Wollte ich an dieser Stelle anfragen, ob heute, am Do. Jemand Lust hat sich in Brück zu treffen und ein wenig zu radeln  

Zumindest einen der sich dort auskennt sollten wir finden, sonst wird es nicht so attraktiv. Ich fahre so oder so und versuche mich mit Wanderkarte zurecht zu finden    

Nochmal Danke an Jens, Jörg und Ralf!!! Ihr ward am Mo sehr nette Mitstreiter und habt mich mit Leichtigkeit über die Berge gebracht  

*Also vielleicht hat ja Jemand Bock:
Donnerstag 5.10.
19.00 Uhr in Brück
Sagt mir vielleicht unter 0173/8691641 bescheid
*
Würd mich freuen   

LG

Uwe


----------



## ralf (5. Oktober 2006)

Moin Uwe,

na, da hast Du aber gestern was verpasst ...  
Das war ein richtiger "dirty ride"...  
Wir sahen aus *wie Sau*.  

Würde Dir gerne zu Deiner Tour zusagen, habe aber andere Verpflichtungen.   

Kleiner Tip noch: Wenn Du die Tour im LMB einstellst, machst Du es Deinen Mitfahrern einfacher sich bei Dir anzumelden. Den Link dann hier posten und die Zielgruppe kann auch von hier aus sofort drauf zugreifen und sich bei Dir anmelden.  

Schöne Tour wünsche ich Dir!

Gruß Ralf  



easy1971 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker, nach unserer Tour mit Ralf am Montag durch den Königsforst bin ich richtig heiß auf Biken geworden
> Da ich Guidos-Tour vor wenigen Std. leider passen mußte, weil ich nicht durch den Verkehr gekommen bin.
> 
> Wollte ich an dieser Stelle anfragen, ob heute, am Do. Jemand Lust hat sich in Brück zu treffen und ein wenig zu radeln
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo liebe Tourinteressenten,

habe soeben eine kleine Runde für heute Abend im LMB eingetragen. 
Wer heute Abend nix vorhat und nicht wirklich weiß ob mit dem Wetter zu hadern ist, kann gerne mitfahren ...  

_Sollte es wider Erwarten doch Regen geben, sage ich rechtzeitig wieder ab._   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Oktober 2006)

Habe mal für morgen Nachmittag eine kleine Tour reingesetzt  . Wer bock ja trägt sich einfach hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3330 ein . 
Tempo schön langsam.


----------



## ralf (7. Oktober 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Tourinteressenten,
> 
> habe soeben eine kleine Runde für heute Abend im LMB eingetragen.
> ...
> Gruß Ralf



So, ein kurzer Bericht zur heutigen Königsforstrunde:

Es trafen sich 
- Alex @hama487
- und ich, Ralf @ralf

Recht zügig stürmten wir im letzten Abendlicht auf der direkten Forstautobahn gen Tütberg. Nach Querung der Landstrasse in Forsbach musste dann Licht eingeschaltet werden. Verblüfft stellten wir beide fest, daß wir das Tempo eigentlich zu hoch angegangen sind.  
Vielleichst sollte man in Zukunft direkt drüber sprechen und nicht erst, wenn aus dem "letzten Loch" gepfiffen wird.  

Recht unspektakulär umrundeten wir den Tütberg und nahmen noch die lange Röhrenabfahrt mit. Alexs Lampe schwächelte ein wenig und wir beschlossen nach dem folgenden Uphill ohne Umwege wieder zum Parkplatz zu fahren. Ich war darüber recht froh, da ich das Gefühl hatte, für heute genug getan zu haben. Siehe auch die folgenden Werte:

- 25 Km
- 288 Hm
- AVS: 16,8
- Dauer 1,5 h

Besonderes Highlight des Tages: Hamas Bike hat klaglos gehalten ...     
Wie sollte es auch anders sein? Schließlich hat er es mit einer tollen Parallelogrammstütze und einem ebenso tollen Selle Italia-Sattel gepimpt.   

Danke für die Begleitung Alex - es hat Spaß gemacht!!!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Oktober 2006)

Wie wäre mit einer gemütlichenTour heute


----------



## ralf (3. November 2006)

Hallo, 
wer Heute abend Lust auf einen KF-Nightride hat, kann sich hier eintragen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (3. November 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

schade, schade. Da gehe ich wirklich eher selten bis nie Freitags zum Training (Tischtennis), aber ausgerechnet heute. Wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren.

Viel Spass

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (3. November 2006)

Hallo Ralf @ralf,

ausgerechnet heute habe ich keine Fahrradbekleidung mit dabei,wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren wünsche dir und den Mitfahrern eine schöne Tour.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Tazz (3. November 2006)

Ich hab sogar was für Regen, ich komme mit................................... 

 Wehe es Regnet  


Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## Konfuzius (3. November 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

habe mich gerade für heute Abend eingetragen.
Ich hoffe nur, dass mein Lampen-Akku bis dann wieder voll ist.

Und diesmal zieh ich geschlossene Handschuhe an!

Gruß
auch Ralf


----------



## ralf (3. November 2006)

... huch, hier ist ja richtig was los ...  

Hatte nämlich eben darüber nachgedacht wegen Regen abzusagen ... werfe den Rechner an ... und  ... herzallerliebste Anmeldungen und Interessenten ...  

Jo, dann warten wir mal ob es sich einregnet.  

Das Wetter könnt ihr hier beobachten.  

Bis ggf. gleich,

Gruß Ralf


----------



## ralf (3. November 2006)

@Tazz und Konfuzius,

habe euch eine PM geschrieben ... ja oder nein?  

Ralf


----------



## Tazz (3. November 2006)

Ich sag ein klares



Ja  


Gruß
Renate


----------



## Konfuzius (3. November 2006)

Bin auch dabei!!!

Bis gleich
Ralf


----------



## ralf (3. November 2006)

... o.k., komme ...  

Ralf


----------



## Tazz (3. November 2006)

:d


----------



## Konfuzius (4. November 2006)

Hallo R+R,

das war eine nette Runde gestern, können wir gerne wiederholen. Danke fürs guiden @Ralf! 
Ich hoffe, Du bist nicht böse, dass wir Dich noch "gezwungen" haben zu fahren  

Ach ja, und hier ist noch der Link zu dem niederländischen Regenradar mit Prognose: www.buienradar.nl 
Der untere Punkt in NRW müsste Köln sein.
Und ganz interessant ist auch der hier: www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/50.html 
Der zeigt Regen + Bewölkung in einem, ist aber nicht immer so ganz aktuell.

Gruß
R

PS: Mist, ist mein Rad dreckig! Ich glaub jetzt muss ich die Kruste doch mal abwaschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (4. November 2006)

So,

was war nun gestern?

Es trafen sich:
Renate @Tazz
Ralf @Konfuzius

und ich, Ralf @ralf

Nachdem ich nun doch virtuell gezwungen wurde bei leichem Regen zu fahren  , schickten wir uns an den kürzesten Weg den Tütberg hinauf zu nehmen.

Von dort aus dann über einige Semitrails über Forsbach, Wassertretbecken etc. zurück zum Parkplatz.

Es war eine lockere entspannte Runde ohne irgendwelche unvorhergesehenen Ereignisse.  
Licht war ausreichend, Regen ca. 50%, Schnittgeschwindigkeit moderat und doch recht ordentlich, Unterhaltungen auf gehobenem Niveau, Räder sahen aus wie Sau   etcpp.

Ich danke für die nette Begleitung oder doch besser - Motivation überhaupt zu fahren ...  

... in Kürze wieder in diesem Kino ...  

*Daten:*
Km: 31
Hm: 325
AVS: 16,5
Dauer: 2 h

Gruß Ralf  

PS: @Renate: Habe, wie andere mittlerweile auch, zu Deinen Gunsten meinen Simileyverbrauch gering gehalten! *:kein Smiley:*


----------



## Tazz (4. November 2006)

Heute gibt es 2x Ralf ( love)

Tausend dank für die nette Rund gestern Abend ( dort müßte nun ein oder zwei Smileys hin aber man spart )
hat mir super gut gefallen , und die hohe Luftfeuchte haben wir sicherlich gut überstanden (daumen).

Auch ich bin dann wieder bald dabei wenn der Ralf nicht alleine fahren will wenn´s Regnet und auch wenn´s nicht Regnet

Lieben Gruß und Danke sehr

Lieben Gruß
Renate ( winken)

P.s.: Keine Smileys !!!!


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> PS: @Renate: Habe, wie andere mittlerweile auch, zu Deinen Gunsten meinen Simileyverbrauch gering gehalten! *:kein Smiley:*



Oh, was habe ich nur angerichtet?

Ich wollte doch nur das Renate nicht irgendwann "auf dem Trockenen" steht.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Tazz (4. November 2006)

Danke Danke Danke .................Jens

Ich komme auch ohne aus

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich komme auch ohne aus
> 
> Lieben Gruß
> Renate



Liebe Renate,

das mußt Du aber nicht!!

Ich komme auch ohne aus

... auch ohne Farben?

Ducken und schnell weg.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## baikhai (4. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn jemand Lust hat!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3541

Happy Trailz,

Uli


----------



## ralf (4. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bei der gestrigen Tour sprachen wir doch über die verschiedenen Trainingsbereiche.
Hiezu mal eine Tabelle:





Daß die Tour so wie ausgeschrieben G1 war, war somit deutlichst untertrieben.
Nach der Tabelle lagen wir wohl eher im Bereich G2, wenn nicht sogar EB. :Staunen:

Im KF ist m. E. GA1 gar nicht möglich ... :verzagtes Grinsen:

Gruß Ralf :Freundlichkeitsmodus "Lächeln":


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

ich kenne die Tabelle vom Laufen. Ich denke die Touren im Königsforst liegen in der Tat eher im Bereich G 1/2 oder G2. Aber mit G1 werden wir immer wieder angelockt.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Konfuzius (5. November 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

danke für die Info! Die Tabelle kenne ich auch, hatte nur die Bezeichnungen nicht mehr so in Erinnerung.
Ich denke auch, dass unsere und andere KF-Touren großteils GA1/2 sind mit EB in Spitzen. Aber durch die Bergab-Erholungsphasen ist das ganz erträglich.
Richtige GA-Trainingsfahrten sind das dann aber wahrscheinlich gar nicht, weil der Puls ja zeitweise immer wieder unter GA1 fällt.

Ist mir aber eigentlich egal, hauptsache es macht Spaß   (Oh, sorry @Tazz, wollte sagen (daumen) )

Aber die ausgeschriebene GA2 Tour ohne Pause ist dann sicher nicht ohne. Und im Flachen (Rhein) ist die Geschwindigkeit wohl ganz schön hoch um den GA2-Bereich zu halten?
Viel Spaß morgen, Du kannst ja mal berichten...

Gruß
Ralf

PS: Alles so schön bunt hier! (grins)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. November 2006)

Tach zusammen,

für sehr schnell Entschlossene: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3591

Habe gerade Freizeit geschafft und will eine kleine Runde vom TechnologiePark Bergisch Gladbach in Moitzfeld fahren.

Runde soll voraussichtlich vom
- TechnologiePark über
- Motzfeld runter nach
- Immekeppel an der Sülz entlang (up&down) nach
- Untereschbach zum
- Lüderich hoch und eine Runde drehen, über
- Trails wieder Richtung Sülz rüber in den
- Königforst und zurück zum
- TechnologiePark

Tourdaten voraussichtlich 30 km, 400-600 hm
2-2,5 h Nettofahrzeit im GA1

Licht nicht vergessen.

Start um 16:00 Uhr.
Sammeln ab 15:45 Uhr.

VG Martin

PS: Ok, war zu kurzfristig.

War aber alleine trotzdem schön. 
Bin um ca. 15:30 Uhr losgefahren, habe noch schnell beim besten lokalen Bikehändler in Bergisch Gladbach (Bike-Shop Moitzfeld) angehalten und mir schnell noch ein paar neue Überschuhe von VAUDE geholt. Diemal nur mit Klettverschluss (aber schön breit), bei den Letzten hats die Reißverschlüsse gefreckt.
Dann zum Treffpunkt. Von 15:45 - 16:00 Uhr auf dem TechnologieParkplatz meine Runden gedreht (den WP-Punkt wollte ich mitnehmen), ein bisschen Fahrtechnik geübt und Luftdruck im Dämpfer erhöht wg. niedriger Außentemperatur.
Pünktlich um 16:00 Uhr gings es wie oben beschrieben los.
Leider hat mein Geko am Ostufer der Sülz gegenüber von Immekeppel für eine Zeitlang keine Lust mehr gehabt, die SAT-Daten ordentlich aufzuzeichnen. Deswegen sind die Fahrstrecke und -zeit zu kurz (hat mich bestimmt einen WP-Punkt gekostet    )










Länge: 26,1 km
hm+: 470 hm
Nettozeit: 02:05:56 (hh:mm:ss)
Netto-Schnitt: 12,44 km/h (schön locker)
V-Max: 38,6 km/h (auf dem Trail vom Lüderich'gipfel' in Richtung Sülz.)

Zuhause dann noch 32 min RECOM bei 90 U/min. und 100 W.

VG Martin

PS: @ralf, möchtest Du noch den ACTIVE LOG der Tour einsehen?
Dort ist jeder Trackpunkt mit Datums- und Zeitstempel versehen (UTC versteht sich  ).


----------



## hama687 (12. November 2006)

suche jemanden der mich ein bischen durch die wahnerheide führt, bitte melden!  gerne auch wahnbachtalsperre


----------



## Derk (28. November 2006)

Wenn jemand morgen Nachmittag/Abend in Köln-Süd/--West Zeit und Lust zu ner kleinen Tour durch den Forstbotanischen Garten/Äußeren Grüngürtel hat ,  dann :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3716


----------



## Redking (29. November 2006)

_


----------



## Delgado (30. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> War heute auch unterwegs.



*gähn* Auch Stuhlgang gehabt? Farbe? Konsistenz? Fotos? ...


----------



## ralf (30. November 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> *gähn* Auch Stuhlgang gehabt? Farbe? Konsistenz? Fotos? ...



  ... ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (30. November 2006)

"Hallo liebe BikerInnen,

um die etablierten Threads nicht für eigene Terminwerbung zu missbrauchen, habe ich mich entschlossen, hier einen eigenen aufzumachen. 
Jeder der eine Tour außerhalb der etablierten Fixtermine anbieten möchte, kann das hier bewerben.

Das Prozedere sollte folgendermaßen aussehen:
- Termin ins LMB einstellen.
- Hier den Termin zusätzlich bekannt machen.

So hat dann die entsprechende Zielgruppe immer sofort einen Überblick was zusätzlich angeboten wird. Schließlich steht der Thread dann oben. Die Chancen kurzfristig Mitfahrer/Innen zu finden steigen.
Aus Fairnessgründen sollten allerdings möglicht keine Konkurrenztermine zu den etablierten Terminen angeboten werden, natürlich bezogen auf die Region in der die Tour geplant ist.  

Wer einen regelmäßigen Termin initiieren möchte ist hier falsch. Ausschließlich sollten spontane Termine angeboten werden, die keinesfalls einen Regelmäßigkeitcharakter haben.

Gruß Ralf "


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. November 2006)

@Derk
was willst du uns mit diesem Zitat mitteilen????


----------



## Derk (30. November 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> @Derk
> was willst du uns mit diesem Zitat mitteilen????


 
So schön die hier zuletzt opulent eingestellten beiden Tourbeschreibungen auch sein mögen - in diesem Thread sollen doch nur noch zu fahrende Touen beworben werden, nicht hinggen gefahrene Tourn angepriesen -  oder habe ich Ralf da nicht rihtig verstanden ?


----------



## ultra2 (30. November 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> So schön die hier zuletzt opulent eingestellten beiden Tourbeschreibungen auch sein mögen - in diesem Thread sollen doch nur noch zu fahrende Touen beworben werden, nicht hinggen gefahrene Tourn angepriesen -  oder habe ich Ralf da nicht rihtig verstanden ?



Endlich mal jemand der den Sinn dieses Thread wieder vor Augen führt 

Danke!!!

Ich glaube es gibt irgendwo (weiß leider nicht wo) einen Thread für "Mein schönstes Ferienerlebnis".

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. November 2006)

Also allgemeine Zustimmung - auch meinerseits - zu Delgados "heute schon Stuhl gehabt"-Posting.

Ansonsten könnte ich morgen abend auch ein paar wunderschöne Bilder von der Berrenrather Börde bei Nacht posten, sobald ich wieder zu Hause angekommen bin.


----------



## sibby08 (30. November 2006)

Ist ein bisschen einseitig jetzt auf Klaus sein Posting zu hacken!
In diesem vom Ursprung gut gemeinten Thread gibt es doch mehr Tour Berichte und Spam als kurzfristig eingetragene LMB Termine - selbst vom Verfasser des Thread  

Verdammt, jetzt spam ich hier auch statt einen Termin einzutragen


----------



## ralf (1. Dezember 2006)

Leute ...,

bitte führt den Thread wieder seinem ursprünglichen Sinn zu!
Spammerei ist hier fehlangebracht. Sollte jedoch der Eindruck entstanden sein, daß ich hier selber spamme (?), so ist das nicht richtig. Postings sollten immer im Zusammenhang mit Tourenverabredungen stehen. Egomane Tourenbeschreibungen haben hier sicher nichts zu suchen.
Anschließende Kurzberichte müssen möglich sein und stärken das *"Wir-Gefühl".*
Tourenbeschreibungen einzelner Personen zu Einzeltouren sind hier nicht zielführend. So habe ich Delgados _rustikalen Kommentar_ auch verstanden.

Im Übrigen ist das nicht mein Thread, sondern unser Thread.

*Bitte keine weiteren Diskussionen jetzt!* _Einfach eine Tour einstellen._

Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (1. Dezember 2006)

Na dann will ich dieses mal tun. Ich habe für sonntagmorgen eine Tour reingestellt. Die Tour ist sehr schön wer also schon früh wach ist sollte sein Bike nehmen und zu uns kommen, bis dann Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## ralf (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

als *1. Adventskalendertourchen* eine Königsforstrunde heute nachmittag um 17:30 h gefällig?

Dann flott hier eintragen.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Dezember 2006)

Wer am Sonntag ne ruhige Runde drehen will hier lang. Ist aber nichts besonderes ne 0815 Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Dezember 2006)

Heute Ga1-Tour über Straße, guckst du HIER


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. Dezember 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Heute Ga1-Tour über Straße, guckst du HIER



Hallo Lars,

heute kann ich leider nicht sind auf einer Weihnachtsfeier eingeladen,wird bestimmt lustig.Dir wünsche ich eine tolle G1 Runde ohne Ausfälle und mit vielen Mitfahrern und mach ordendlich Punkte 
Dann eventuell bis Mittwoch im KF.

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## ralf (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wer Lust hat, vor den tollen Tagen noch was zu tun, kann sich hier beim "easy going X-masride" eintragen.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Dezember 2006)

Schade, ist mir zwei Stündchen zu spät! Und mach' mir den Montana nicht kaputt - der muss morgen mit umme Dhünn!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Dezember 2006)

ich mache heute easy going x-mas auf dem weihnachtsmarkt  sind ja endlich mal glühweintemperaturen.


----------



## Montana (22. Dezember 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer Lust hat, vor den tollen Tagen noch was zu tun, kann sich hier beim "easy going X-masride" eintragen.
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Hi Ralf ... ich habe mich mal eingetragen  und wieder ausgetragen   ... ich melde mich aber noch ... 

.... denn ich muss mal sehen ob ich mein bike so schnell wieder hinbekomme ...  mein Schaltzug ist ja bei der letzten KFL-Tour gerissen ... hoffentlich ist das *Alles*  _(bei dem schönen bike  weiss man das nie  )_ und schnell erledigt  



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, ist mir zwei Stündchen zu spät! Und mach' mir den Montana nicht kaputt - der muss morgen mit *umme Dhünn*!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Hallo Stefan , u.a. ist meine Teilnahme aus oben genanntem Grund leider  noch fraglich und dann ist da ja noch der Vorweihnachtstrubel ... ich gebe dir aber noch im Laufe des Tages Bescheid ... 

Grüße an Alle .....

Guido


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

wenns der Weihnachtsstress zulässt, komm ich heute Abend gerne mit.
Im Königsforst war ich schon länger nicht mehr. Und vielleicht ist der Schlamm nachher ja schon gefroren  

Falls es nicht klappt, trage ich mich auf jeden Fall bis 16:45 wieder aus.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (22. Dezember 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer Lust hat, vor den tollen Tagen noch was zu tun, kann sich hier beim "easy going X-masride" eintragen.
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Hallo Ralf, hallo Ralf,

war eine sehr angenehme Tour mit einer eher königsforstuntypischen Trockenheit. Nette, lustige Gespräche, nette Mitfahrer und gewohnt souveränes Guiden.

Und wieder durfte ich feststellen, wie schön es ist keine Sigma-Funzel am Rad zu haben. Auch hierfür Danke! 

Nochmals danke Jungs fürs mitnehmen. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Dezember 2006)

Ja, auch von mir ein Dank an Guide und Mitfahrer!
War eine sehr schöne Tour mit gar nicht zu vielen Bergaufpassagen  



ultra2de schrieb:


> Und wieder durfte ich feststellen, wie schön es ist keine Sigma-Funzel am Rad zu haben.



Nachdem ich die Kabel nochmal zusammen gesteckt habe, scheint sie jetzt wieder zu funktionieren. Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall noch eine Test-Nachtfahrt machen, eh ich die andere Lampe umtauschen gehe.

Interessant ist übrigens, dass die Batterieanzeige nicht leuchtet, wenn die Lampe direkt an den Akku angeschlossen ist. Wenn aber das Verlängerungskabel dazwischen hängt, ist sie direkt grün (mit meinen beiden Kabeln ausprobiert).
Dass 50 cm Kabel so viel Verlust erzeugen, finde ich erstaunlich!
Aber das gehört wohl eher ins Elektronik-Forum...  

Euch allen ein frohes Fest!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (22. Dezember 2006)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Interessant ist übrigens, dass die Batterieanzeige nicht leuchtet, wenn die Lampe direkt an den Akku angeschlossen ist. Wenn aber das Verlängerungskabel dazwischen hängt, ist sie direkt grün (mit meinen beiden Kabeln ausprobiert).
> Dass 50 cm Kabel so viel Verlust erzeugen, finde ich erstaunlich!
> Aber das gehört wohl eher ins Elektronik-Forum...



Ich sag doch "Sigma-Funzel" 




Konfuzius schrieb:


> Euch allen ein frohes Fest!
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



Dem schliesse ich mich mal an.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## ralf (22. Dezember 2006)

Mensch Jungs,

ihr nehmt ja dem Bericht alles vorweg ...  

O.k., dann hier das, was wir heute gemacht haben:

Mitfahrer:
Jens @ ultra2de
Ralf @ Konfuzius
und ich, Ralf @ ralf

Königsforst verkehrt herum. D.h. die meisten Sachen die wir sonst so fahren entgegengesetzt. Ausgewogenes Verhältnis von Trails und FABs. Wenig Matsch. Downhills wurden zu Uphills und umgekehrt.  

Insgesamt locker mit viel Unterhaltung und endloses Beleuchtungsdiskussion. Angepasst an das Verhalten unserer Beleuchtungseinheiten.  

Was war positiv?
- Jens's Lupine Passubio  
- Jens's Knie hat gehalten ...  

Negativ?
- Sigma Mirage ist Schei$$e. Betroffene: Ralf & Ralf ... 

Danke für die kurzweilige Begleitung.  

Facts: 
Tour ~ 35 km
Hm ~ 350 m
AVS ~ 15 km/h
Dauer ~ gut 2,5 h reine Fahrzeit

Bis demnächst!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo @ all,

wer hat Lust heute Abend um 18.00 Uhr die ausgefallene Montagsrunde nachzuholen,Treffpunkt wäre wie immer an der Bud in Rath/Heumar Rösratherstraße Ecke Rather Mauspfad.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Januar 2007)

Hi,

werde heute abend eine lockere Asphaltrunde von Köln Lindenthal (Decksteiner Mühle) über Gleuel, Berrenrath und Gymnich eine Runde um den Fliegerhorst Nörvenich drehen, dann geht's mit Rückenwind zurück. Fahre zwar nicht wieder ganz bis Kölle, aber begleite bis zur Luxemburger Strasse, ca. 10km vor Klettenberg. Geht dann nur noch leicht bergab...

Treffpunkt wäre z.B. um 18:15 an der Decksteiner Mühle. Ab da alles auf sehr ruhiger Nebenstrecke; benutze mein Cross/Trekkingrad, Strecke auch Hardtail oder RR-tauglich. Tempo locker. Dauer ca. zwei Stunden.

Bei Interesse bitte posten oder PM

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## ralf (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

sehr kurzfristig, aber wer Lust hat im KF ein wenig Schlamm zu schieben, ist gerne willkommen.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (12. Januar 2007)

Mensch Ralf ....  schade es klappt mal wieder nicht  

Meine kommenden Wochenenden sind leid .... aehm ... (glücklicherweise)  nett verplant  

Viel Spaß im KF . Lass bitte alles so wie es war ....

Liebe Grüße

Guido









ralf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sehr kurzfristig, aber wer Lust hat im KF ein wenig Schlamm zu schieben, ist gerne willkommen.
> 
> Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (12. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Meine kommenden Wochenenden sind leid .... aehm ... (glücklicherweise)  nett verplant



...   ... ...  



Montana schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im KF . Lass bitte alles so wie es war ....



  ... da ja keiner mitwollte, habe ich mein Bestes gegeben. Riesige, triefnasse Schlammberge aufgeschoben und die dann mit meiner Christbaumbeleuchtung zu trocknen versucht ...   

Gruß Ralf  

PS: Spammerei unerwünscht ...


----------



## Ommer (12. Januar 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ...   ... ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super, Ralf, du läßt dich nicht aufhalten beim Schlamm-Trödelpokal 

Am Sonntag will ich es noch mal versuchen, guckst du hier!

Abendgruß
Achim


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Januar 2007)

Moinsen,
Lust auf einen kleinen Montags-Ride in die einbrechende Dunkelheit? Leichte Trails, wenig Schlamm Leichte Trails, wenig Schlamm 
Schaue um 16:00 Uhr letztmalig ins LMB ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Derk (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

mein dann (gerade noch)  12-jähriger Sohn Marius  und ich wollen dieses Jahr  am  Himmelfahrtswochenende (17.-20.MAi 2007)  an der Mosel  in diesem Jahr das doch noch verwirklichen, was in 2006 buchstäblich vom Dauerregen leider "hinweggefeuchtet" wurde :  die Befahrung von Moselseitentälern (z.B. Elz, Lieser, Endert , Baybach, Pommer) . 

An- und Abfahrt  werden erfolgen von einem Basis - Zeltlager auf der Pommerer Werft, einer Moselinsel vor Karden.    Pensionen/Fremdenzimmer hat es in KArden aber auch zuhauf.

Wenn es hier im Forum Väter/Mütter mit Söhnen/Töchtern  im kompatiblen Alter gibt,   die an der Teilnahme an diesem Abenteuer interessiert sind, sollen sie sich doch mal bei mir per PN melden.  

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Uplooser (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo Derk, grundsätzlich wäre ich auch interressiert, ich muß dies aber noch mit der Familie und evtl. Terminen koordinieren.
Ich denke dies ist auch für andere, sonst alleinfahrende Väter mal was Anderes. Vielleicht solltest Du mal in einem anderen oder neuen Thread veröffentlichen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Februar 2007)

heute 14:00 Uhr: Alte Dombach


----------



## Schildbürger (9. April 2007)

Donnerstag 14:00Uhr/14:30Uhr.
Ab Bergisch Gladbach, Schildgen bzw. Altenberg, Parkplatz Schöllerhof.

Bei dem schönen Wetter möchte ich eine Erkundungsrunde durchs Eifgen- und Linnefetal fahren. Wer mitfahren möchte, hier eintragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4335

Bitte PM bis 13:30 Uhr, wer ab Schöllerhof mitfährt.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. Mai 2007)

18. Mai, 9:00 Uhr, Forsthaus Bensberg.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2007)

.


----------



## joscho (18. Mai 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> .



Tatsächlich mal auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Tatsächlich mal auf den Punkt gebracht



.. nicht ohne zuvor zu bemerken, dass im Keller noch das Licht gebrannt hatte, er's aber, pflichtbewusst wie es sich gehört, ausgeschaltet hat ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Mai 2007)

Sorry, war biken. Ging's um meine Tour?   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## joscho (18. Mai 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Sorry, war biken.



Wie profan. Wenn auch nicht für Alle


----------



## ultra2 (18. Mai 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Leute ...,
> 
> bitte führt den Thread wieder seinem ursprünglichen Sinn zu!
> Spammerei ist hier fehlangebracht.
> ...



Bring ich es doch gerne mal wieder in Erinnerung. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## joscho (18. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Bring ich es doch gerne mal wieder in Erinnerung.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Pah, Du Verräter.  Und überhaupt; Gedächtnis ist die Unfähigkeit zu vergessen.


----------



## ralf (21. Juli 2007)

Moin zusammen,

heute Nachmittag 17:00 h werde ich eine kleine Tour machen. So oder so...
Wer Lust, Laune und Zeit hat, kann gerne mitkommen.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. August 2007)

Ich werde heute kurzfristig gegen 17 Uhr eine Tour durch Spicher Wald/Wahner Heide machen. Ich starte in Porz-Zündorf, Treffpunkt in Troisdorf-Spich wäre möglich. Wenn jemand Zeit&Lust hat mitzufahren, bitte kurze PM.


----------



## ralf (24. August 2007)

Moin zusammen,

wer aus der KF-Region Lust hat am 02.09. die Mayener CTF mitzufahren, kann sich hier eintragen.

Kurz noch zur Strecke:

schnell befahrbar
kaum Singletrails
Höhenmeter satt
XC-orientiert und sehr kurvig

Nähere Infos hier: http://www.rsc-mayen.de/ctfm.html

Ich selber fahre die CTF schon seit vielen Jahren und die Veranstaltung ist für mich ein Muß - weil ich solche Strecken liebe.  

Wegen der relativ hohen  konditionellen Anforderungen habe ich als Schwierigkeitsgrad "mittel" veranschlagt.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. August 2007)

wieviel höhenmeter hat denn die strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (24. August 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> wieviel höhenmeter hat denn die strecke?



... soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte ich letztes Jahr bei der mittleren Strecke so um die 1200 Hm (ohne Gewähr).

Hier noch einmal das verlinkte Höhenprofil:







Gruß Ralf


----------



## joscho (24. August 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> wieviel höhenmeter hat denn die strecke?



Vielleicht hier mal schauen. Auf die Schnelle habe ich die Info aber nicht entdecken können.

@ralf Danke für die Info. Könnte was werden mit uns beiden  am 2.9.


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. August 2007)

Für alle Spätaufsteher bzw. Frühschichtler Hier geht es zur Anmeldung


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wer aus der KF-Region Lust hat am 02.09. die Mayener CTF mitzufahren, kann sich hier eintragen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

wir haben uns, wenn das Wetter stimmt, auch für den CTF am Sonntag entschieden. Werden wohl aber erst so gegen 9.30h dort starten. Vielleicht sieht man sich, würde mich freuen. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. September 2007)

*DIMB
außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung
am 14.10.2007 in Hofheim.*​* 


Für die Bildung von Fahrgemeinschaften etc. habe ich einen LMB-Termin eingestellt. Details zur aMV erspare ich mir, sind den DIMBOS durch die Einladung eh präsent.

Ich selbst komme, wenn alles planmäßig verläuft, von der Rückreise aus den Alpen in Hofheim vorbei. Kann also ggf. jemanden von Hofheim mit zurück ins TTL-Land nehmen.

LMB-Termin: hier!*


----------



## ralf (4. Oktober 2007)

Lust auf einen spontanen Königsforst-Nightride?
Dann flott hier anmelden.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (4. Oktober 2007)

Samstag, 14:30Uhr.
Schildbürgers Hausrunde über 25-30km ca. 300hm.
Anmeldung Hier.


----------



## Schildbürger (6. Oktober 2007)

Bei schönstem Wetter kamen

Wilfried @willibike
Markus aus Dünnwald
Helmut @Schildbürger

zu Schildbürgers Hausrunde.
Durch die eine oder andere Schleife standen nach knapp 3h, 31km und 550hm, auf der Uhr. 
Höhenprofil siehe unten. Mein gefahrener Schnitt 13km/h.
Da die Strecke durch den Odenthaler Wildpark noch bis zum 22.10. abgeschlossen ist,
(Zumal noch eine Wildsau hinter dem Tor lauerte  ) lernte ich durch Wilfried noch einen neuen Trail kennen.


----------



## ralf (7. Februar 2008)

So liebe Bikers von dr schäl Sick,

wer Lust hat morgen abend einen Nightride zu fahren, kann sich hier flott anmelden.

Die Nächte sind wieder kälter und es hat aufgehört zu regnen. Da sollte der Boden nicht mehr ganz so schwer sein.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Februar 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> So liebe Bikers von dr schäl Sick,
> 
> wer Lust hat morgen abend einen Nightride zu fahren, kann sich hier flott anmelden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,ist ja eine außergewöhnliche Zeit ,aber wenn ich Zeit haben sollte könnte ich ja um 19.30 Uhr von zuhause losfahren bin dann um 21.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt dann die Tour und wieder den Rückweg das gibt Punkte    muß nur mal schauen wie ich das mit dem Licht machen kann naja vieleicht fällt mir ja noch was ein.
Ich werde mich auf jedenfall noch melden wenn ich mitfahre,ansonsten keine schlechte Idee 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## ralf (7. Februar 2008)

.
.
.
...     ...

Gut aufgepasst Bernhard!  

Die Zeit ist schon auf 18:00 h geändert ...  

... ne, ne, ne, die Woche war wohl zu anstrengend für mich ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. Februar 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> ...     ...
> ...



Schade habe auch keine Radfahrtextilien an Bord ( da ich ernsthaft von 21.00 uhr ausging ) und von Esch nach Rath bis 18.00 Uhr schaffe ich absolut nicht,vieleicht beim nächsten mal.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Redking (16. April 2008)

Hier der Treffpunkt für die Sonntagstour im Wiedtal von blitzfitz.






 Wettervorschau.


> Sonntag, 20.04.2008 Mittags
> Wetterzustand:Regen - Schauer
> Temperatur:18 °C
> Niederschlag?:20 %


Gruss
Klaus


----------



## sun909 (21. Mai 2008)

Hi,
jemand heute Zeit und Lust auf 7G?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6473

grüße
sun909


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. September 2008)

Jetzt aber schnell eintragen . Nachdem ich diverse Anfragen erhalten habe biete ich die Sonntagstour auch am Samstag an. Also Samstagstour um 14:00 Uhr na wenn das kein Reim ist


----------



## Derk (27. September 2008)

Die schönsten Stellen der Nordeifel im Spätsommer (am 28.09.2008) :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7207

Ich fahre ungefähr um 8:30 von hier (Köln-Rodenkirchen) los und kann in meinem PKW  einen Interessenten + Rad mitnehmen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikenstoffel (28. November 2008)

Wer hat spontan Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour durch die Wahner Heide, Lohmarer Wald oder an der Sieg?

Startzeit ca. 15.00 Uhr

VG
Christoph


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Dezember 2008)

Samstag schon was vor 
Wenn nicht dann hier entlang

Samstag morgen ab zu Canyon-Bikes Räder anschauen und testen. 
Und 
nach der Tour ist vor der Tour ab 16:00 Uhr geht es hier weiter also Anmelden mitfahren und Spass haben(Gibt ja Punkte). Licht ist Pflicht


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Februar 2009)

"Aus alter Weiberfastnachts-Tradition", 19. Februar (Weiberfastnacht), Start 13 Uhr Autobahnbrücke TechnologiePark Moitzfeld. Lockere Runde Richtung Dhünn, Scherfbachtal etc. Dauer ca. 3 Stunden. Sollten so um die 7-800hm und 40 km sein. Bin da aber nicht festgelegt. Bei Interesse bitte PN.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## asphaltjunkie (12. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich fahre am Freitag den 13.03.2009  um 11 Uhr von Troisdorf BH (Explorer mäßig) über Hennef Blankenberg erstmal bis Eitorf. Vielleicht auch bis Windeck wen die Zeit reicht.  Anderen Höhenzug wieder zurück. Wer hat lust mitzukommen. ca. 4-5 Stunden Fahrzeit.
Bitte bis 10,30 Uhr Melden, ich kann auch unterwegs einen Treffpunkt Anfahren.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## hama687 (31. August 2009)

Suche jemanden für heute 18 Uhr ab Opladen oder Schlebusch, einer Interesse?


----------



## Jajaja (11. September 2009)

So, wer Lust hat heute abend spontan einen Ritt in den Abend hinein zu machen, kann sich hier einbringen.

Paul


----------



## Jajaja (25. September 2009)

So, und nun wieder eine spontane Feierabendrunde. Da ich nach Infekt auf Genesungskurs bin, wird es eher eine REKOM-Runde werden.

Anmeldung hier.


----------



## stardust1234 (25. September 2009)

max 400hm 
Klingt gut bin dabei


----------



## stardust1234 (25. September 2009)

Hallo Paul,

Ich war erst gegen 18.50 dort, da sich alles und überall gestaut hat 
Da Ich nicht wusste wo Ihr euch normalerweise trefft, Ich habe hinten an dem Wohnwagen geparkt....
Ich bin noch eine kleine Runde bis nach Forsbach gefahren und Du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (25. September 2009)

Bin gerade zurück. Schade, aber so lange habe ich dann nicht gewartet. Der Herr J. wollte auch gekommen sein, ist aber sicher ebenso im Stau steckengeblieben. Den ganzen KF habe ich nach ihm abgesucht. Vielleicht hat er sich aber auch nur verfahren. 
... ... Ich liebe Nightrides ... 

Nächstes Mal ...


----------



## stardust1234 (25. September 2009)

*DER * Herr J.?!?
Bin zum ersten mal im dunkeln unterwegs gewesen - Fande Ich jut - und musste mit entsetzen feststellen, das meine Licht eine Lachnummer ist und vielleicht als allerletzte Notreserve ok ist, da muss Ich mir erstmal was passendes besorgen... Hast Du einen Tipp?


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. September 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> *DER * Herr J.?!?
> Bin zum ersten mal im dunkeln unterwegs gewesen - Fande Ich jut - und musste mit entsetzen feststellen, das meine Licht eine Lachnummer ist und vielleicht als allerletzte Notreserve ok ist, da muss Ich mir erstmal was passendes besorgen... Hast Du einen Tipp?



Hier schauen


----------



## Jajaja (25. September 2009)

... also, hier habe ich mal was dazu gesagt.
Mehr möchte ich hier jetzt nicht mehr schreiben. Sonst gibt Haue vom Threadstarter ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... also, hier habe ich mal was dazu gesagt.
> Mehr möchte ich her jetzt nicht mehr schreiben. Sonst gibt Haue vom Threadstarter ...


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Bin gerade zurück. Schade, aber so lange habe ich dann nicht gewartet.* Der Herr J. wollte auch gekommen sein, ist aber sicher ebenso im Stau steckengeblieben. Den ganzen KF habe ich nach ihm abgesucht. *Vielleicht hat er sich aber auch nur verfahren.
> ... ... Ich liebe Nightrides ...
> 
> Nächstes Mal ...



Musste noch was Arbeiten und bin erst später zum Fulltime-Nightride aufgebrochen. Konntest mich wohl kaum im KF finden, da ich um den Lüderich meine Runden gedreht habe.

Verfahren?
Ich bin schon Nightrides gefahren, da kanntest Du die Firma L. noch gar nicht.



stardust1234 schrieb:


> *DER  Herr J.?!?*
> Bin zum ersten mal im dunkeln unterwegs gewesen - Fande Ich jut - und musste mit entsetzen feststellen, das meine Licht eine Lachnummer ist und vielleicht als allerletzte Notreserve ok ist, da muss Ich mir erstmal was passendes besorgen... *Hast Du einen Tipp?*



Ja, der Herr J.

Wg. Tipp: Versuch macht klug.
Einfach vorher zum Biketreff Saaler Mühle anmelden und sich 2 IXON IQ Speed reservieren lassen.

Kosten als Set (2 Leuchten) für Nichtmitglieder grob 30% unter dem vom Ralf @Jajaja favorisiertem Produkt der Firma L.
Für Mitglieder gibts das Set zum Sonderpreis. (Siehe u.a. Link)

2 IXON IQ Speed sind richtig schön hell und leuchten den Weg/Trail mit ihrer individuellen Verstellbarkeit (Höhe und Winkelkorrektur) optimal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostgirl (28. September 2009)

Hallöchen Zusammen,
leider habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft meine Termine mit "Euren" (die KFL-Truppe, der Dienstagstreff usw.) zu koordinieren

Aber vielleicht hätte heute jemand spontan lust mit mir (kein Profi aber nett und lustig) irgendwo im Umkreis von Köln-Rodenkirchen oder in der Umgebung zu fahren, wetter ist gut. Ich könnte ab 17.30.

Lg Claudia


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2009)

ghostgirl schrieb:


> Hallöchen Zusammen,
> leider habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft meine Termine mit "Euren" (die KFL-Truppe, der Dienstagstreff usw.) zu koordinieren
> 
> Aber vielleicht hätte heute jemand spontan lust mit mir (kein Profi aber nett und lustig) irgendwo im Umkreis von Köln-Rodenkirchen oder in der Umgebung zu fahren, wetter ist gut. Ich könnte ab 17.30.
> ...



Ich würde ja gerne aber leider muß ich heute noch in die Metro. Schade schade, vielleicht ein anderes mal. Hättest am Samstag bei uns mitfahren sollen. 
Bis dann Micha


----------



## Delgado (28. September 2009)

ghostgirl schrieb:


> .... kein Profi aber nett und lustig  ...



Mist, ich bin raus


----------



## joscho (28. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Mist, ich bin raus



Ja, übel hohe Anforderungen heutzutage


----------



## ghostgirl (28. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Mist, ich bin raus


 
Ihr "Pappnasen" ich meinte doch mich damit.


----------



## hama687 (12. Oktober 2009)

Würde heute gerne gegen 12 -13 Uhr entweder ab Schlebusch, Schildgen oder Opladen aus die gegend was abfahren, jemand Zeit und Lust, wenn ja bitte bis 11 melden


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (7. November 2009)

Wollte morgen ne kleine Runde (3-4h) drehen. Start gegen 13 Uhr. Hat wer Lust mitzufahren? Wollte von Köln richtung Dhünntalsperre. Für die Heimfahrt sollte evtl Licht vorhanden sein.


----------



## PoliceCar (19. Februar 2010)

So, wettermäßig geht es ja nun ein wenig aufwärts. Zumindest wird man in Kürze wieder Schlamm schieben können.
Daher möchte ich schleunigst Kilometer in die Beine bekommen.

Für heute Nachmittag plane ich die klassische Bikekiller-/BernhardWalter-Rheinrunde zu fahren. Ideal für den Konditionsaufbau.

Planung ist, so ab ~ 15:00 - 16:00 ab Schmitzebud in die Dunkelheit hinein.

Sollte Interesse an Mitfahrern bestehen, so setze ich noch einen festen Termin ins LMB.

Ach ja, ich werde moderat fahren - sehr moderat sogar. Also nix für die Schnellfahrer unter uns! 

PC


----------



## bibi1952 (18. März 2010)

Fahre gleich ein kurze Tour aufgrund des schönen Wetters.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9927

VG Werner


----------



## Mangbrot (18. März 2010)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack Vegas (29. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte morgen 3-4h biken gehen, auch bei Regen ;-)

Ich kenne mich nicht aus in und um Köln herum, deswegen habe ich den Ort erstmal offengelassen ;-)

Grüße Tobi

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10278


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2010)

Hi,
wir starten heute ab Ramersdorf um 17 Uhr eine gemütliche, traillastige Runde.

Wer sich mit Helm und Hirn, funktionierendem MTB und Ü18 anschließen mag 

gruesse
sun909


----------



## PoliceCar (23. April 2014)

Altes Thema mal rausgekramt.

Wer morgen 17:30h Lust auf eine Trailrunde im Königsforst hat, kann sich hier dranhängen. Bitte bis 15:00h fixen, weil ich den Treffpunkt sonst nicht anfahre.

See ya!


----------

